# Dance, trance, R&B



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Angel City, Do you know?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl1LqgnZ ... ed&search=

Alice Deejay, Back in my life:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=togEKqZH ... ed&search=

Voodoo & Serano, Overload:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US98mIyK ... ed&search=


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I?m bored of the same old trance? I?m into drum & base now? my favourite at the moment is ?Skynet - Catherine Wheel?, pity it?s not on youtube.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean, still, here's one that made me think of you:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh I?m not interested in that? *Smirks* why did it make you think of me?...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...sorry, I feel I have offended you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Why do you feel that? I'm sound... *wipes drool*


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

My fav would probley be Blue Monday by New Order. Which i guess would be one of the first dance kinda techno track's out there.

I doubt very much if it's on you tube considering how old it is.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Go Deep Radio show direct from Cork, Ireland. Beautiful, groovin deep house. There is a podcast on iTunes.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't listen to this genre of music. I just can't. It doesn't seem like music to me...just endless repetition.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, I'm really not a fan of the above either, but I think we all have our generational favorites.

This is a real classic. Haven't heard this in quite a while, but I could dance like a maniac to this ... in the day 8) 
Wierd, in the video there's a break, but then it picks up again. Have to hear Madonna "rap" all the movie star names, "on the cover of a magazine."

*Madonna - VOGUE*
This is the original. I don't like the remixes ... endless.

Cheers.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

> My fav would probley be Blue Monday by New Order. Which i guess would be one of the first dance kinda techno track's out there.
> 
> I doubt very much if it's on you tube considering how old it is.


OMG you just made me feel like I'm 90. I'm clutching my New Order LP's (yes, records) and will never let go.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Cleaned up version.






BB


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

Somebody please put some good Drum & bass links or feeds or radio stations.

THANK YOU


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

noblesse oblige said:


> > My fav would probley be Blue Monday by New Order. Which i guess would be one of the first dance kinda techno track's out there.
> >
> > I doubt very much if it's on you tube considering how old it is.
> 
> ...


 Ya i love new order one of my favorite bands for sure. Im only 25 and i love that stuff. Id like to get some of their LP's but they cost so goddamn much now. On ebay they cost about $30. Im gonna look up a few rare record shops and see if i can get a deal on them.

You cant find any of the good old stuff on CD's in the big chain stores anymore either. Even stuff like the happy monday's is hard to track down. Id love to get some of the old house stuff but fat chance of that.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Anyone here into Psytrance/Psybient? Shpongle are an amazing band.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Pancthulhu said:


> Anyone here into Psytrance/Psybient? Shpongle are an amazing band.


 Ya i like psytrance im just getting into it really. Infected mushroom are pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Leftfield - Open Up






Leftfield - Dusted (My favourite)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

*Breathe*


----------



## mind^partizan (Nov 11, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> *Breathe*


Thats a nice piece. I like it.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't know if you consider squarepusher dance or not, well you can dance to it so I guess it is.

this is a preety cool video clip of him live in fuji , featuring the song do you know squarepusher which is like a mashed up drum and bass song and some weird ass heavy track.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> My fav would probley be Blue Monday by New Order. Which i guess would be one of the first dance kinda techno track's out there.
> 
> I doubt very much if it's on you tube considering how old it is.


oh you know it is :wink: 
I will not pretend to know what's up with the cracked out video though.





And here is a wonderful video 
Weapon of choice - Fatboy Slim


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Layla said:


> comfortably numb said:
> 
> 
> > My fav would probley be Blue Monday by New Order. Which i guess would be one of the first dance kinda techno track's out there.
> ...


 I cant watch youtube unfortunatly. I have shitty slow speed dial up so i cant watch any of these videos. That pisses me off :evil:.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Deleted because i felt like it :mrgreen:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Royksopp, Eple. (Chillout pop)


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Miss_Starling said:


> Royksopp, Eple. (Chillout pop)


I have that song on a Ministry of Sound: Late Night Sessions CD
But it is a different mix, great CD though.

Here's another track off the CD, again its a different mix to the CD but its OK






Greg


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Miss_Starling said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXfjyA7tYRM
> Royksopp, Eple. (Chillout pop)


The album its from-Melody AM-is boss, but they went dancefloor gay for their recent stuff and it all sounds horrible.

Its hard to find any smart "dance" lately. German minimal/house has been the only thing left as far as I can tell.

Ellen Alien & Apparat






Booka Shade






All dead scenes - trance, french house, dub, breakcore, idm


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Fant?me said:


> Booka Shade


I need vocals.

Greg


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Why do you need vocals? The song _is_.

I think Dark Side of the Moon needed some banjo and steel drums.

Lemme guess - you want some studio placed female singer belting crap

_I can feel the beat
feel the beat
feel the beat
feel the beat

I can feel the beat
feel the beat
feel the beat
feel the beat

I can Feel the beat
feel the beat
feel the beat_


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

THat Booka Shade track is great. Reminds me of a club night we have down here in Brighton called Stompaphunk. http://www.stompaphunk.com


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Born Slippy by Underworld is a great track as well. I dont know if that's trance, techno or what but it sounds great especially at a club.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh yees! I love that track.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I can tell not a lot of people on here are going to like this at all, but here's my latest track that ive just finished.

Its hard techno btw -

http://www.the-iq.co.uk/audio/IQ%20-%2011.1%20(Prey).mp3


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I like it... would be a winner while kicking butt on online games! =)


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

*Motorcycle* As the rush comes.





Bailee


----------

